

Tech industry job ads: Older workers need not apply - jumpyjack
http://fortune.com/2014/06/19/tech-job-ads-discrimination/

======
bsg75
Let them fill their ranks with a homogenous set of people without breadth or
depth of experience, and see how it works for them.

Those job reqs are also code for "low pay and long hours".

------
Scattery
Just searched for new and recent grad jobs on LinkedIn. Found plenty: Amazon,
Yelp, Visa, Intuit, Ericsson...Must not have read the story.

------
jumpyjack
By reserving jobs for new or recent grads, tech companies are essentially
saying older applicants have no chance. How can that be right?

